# Repairing caulk, which to use? DAP, Polyseamseal, GE?



## tracerit (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm in the process of recaulking my shower tub and i'm clueless on what to use. I've done my research on google and found the brands that seem to be popular to be:

-DAP Kwik Seal with Microban
-Polyseamseal Tub & Tile Ultra with Bioguard
-GE Silicone II

I've read a few places that Silicone is the best because of it's moisture properties but that it can be very hard to get rid of if you ever need to recaulk. Polyseamseal seems to be the one that a lot of people like too, but will it perform as well as the silicone? 

Walmart has their own silicone caulk brand (made by Macco/DAP), are all Silicone caulk made the same?

I'll also be recaulking around the sink and toilet (where it connects with the ground) also.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Ge silicone caulk will work well. If you do it correctly, it should last a long time.
Ron


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

silicone and polyurethane caulking is more expensive and a better choice for longer lasting more flexible and waterproof sealants. Failures are due to improper application more than brand selection. A caulked joint must have only two points of contact to work, not three. This means a foam backer rod must be used behind the caulk. The joint should be tooled to a concave shape to maximize the surface area to increase flexibility. The area to be caulked must be clean and dry. cheap caulk (like the ones you mentioned will have a slightly less lifespan. The issue of how easy it is to remove should only mean do not use it .... since easy to remove equates to no damn good! Silicone is easy to remove by softening the caulk and scraping it out.


----------



## cabinetman (Jun 3, 2007)

I would only use Polyseamseal Adhesive Caulk...this variety.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I wouldn't use any water based caulk in the tub/shower area. Paintable caulks also have a tendency to darken over time.
Ron


----------



## teamcanada1 (Feb 17, 2010)

do you guys agree on caulking around the base of a toilet? I have heard two sides to this story. The first being if you caulk around the base and the wax seal fails the water won't show along the bottom of the bowl. It will stay trapped in and cause wood rot below. Anyone ?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

teamcanada1 said:


> do you guys agree on caulking around the base of a toilet? I have heard two sides to this story. The first being if you caulk around the base and the wax seal fails the water won't show along the bottom of the bowl. It will stay trapped in and cause wood rot below. Anyone ?


 This is not a solution to a bad wax seal. If the seal is bad, you want to know it ASAP, not mask the situation. Caulking the toilet base would be a purely ascetic situation.
Ron


----------



## oarfish (Mar 17, 2010)

It is a good idea to caulk the base of the toilet so that it is easier to keep clean. Use only clear silicone caulk the best kind is $6/tube at Home Depot.


----------



## oarfish (Mar 17, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> I wouldn't use any water based caulk in the tub/shower area. Paintable caulks also have a tendency to darken over time.
> Ron


 Right on!


----------



## teamcanada1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> This is not a solution to a bad wax seal. If the seal is bad, you want to know it ASAP, not mask the situation. Caulking the toilet base would be a purely ascetic situation.
> Ron


I never meant for it to be a solution to a bad wax seal. I just meant that if you caulk around the base and IT does leak how would you know. I have never caulked around the base for this reason. Just wanted to know what others thought of the practice.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

teamcanada1 said:


> I just meant that if you caulk around the base and IT does leak how would you know.


If you're going to caulk it, leave a gap across the back. It's not visible and lets water out if there's a leak.


----------



## jockyboy2000 (Apr 29, 2011)

*absolutely correct*



ratherbefishin' said:


> If you're going to caulk it, leave a gap across the back. It's not visible and lets water out if there's a leak.


My experience in replacing toilets or wax rings is also the same. Caulking around the floor surface can be a customer's preference. Just leave a small gap in the silicone seal in case the wax ring fails. :thumbup:


----------

